# New member



## Hunter (Nov 24, 2016)

I have been a beekeeper for about 10 years and it has proven to be a great hobby for me. I am eager to learn more about beekeeping.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## garden city beech (Jan 23, 2014)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Redhawk (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome, Hunter.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome Hunter! With the average longevity of new beekeepers only being 3 years I would say at ten you are well on your way by now. And bet you could teach a few of us old dogs some new tricks.


----------

